# This should make you all feel better



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

Try this
www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25777428.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I go to the dr every 3 months, so usually I'm up to speed health wise.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

It is a new advertising campaign, as if we needed it!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol..we have those too.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

More fear tactics.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 18, 2014)

They must have a surplus of antidepressants to shift or something. They push them onto you no matter what ails you.

 I was prescribed some as the doctor said a couple of crushed vertebrae might get me down a bit...  no kidding!?  But I figured in that condition I had every right in the World to feel as depressed as I damned well wanted to be and they weren't takin' that away from me!  I haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 19, 2014)

The people who live in the blue zones around the world the people who live 100 years + never see a doctor.
  In the US the number one cause of death is doctors and number one cause of bankruptcies is doctor directed medicine.
  Living longer and happier is being your own doctor and staying away from the medical system


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2017)

d0ug said:


> The people who live in the blue zones around the world the people who live 100 years + never see a doctor.
> In the US the number one cause of death is doctors and number one cause of bankruptcies is doctor directed medicine.
> Living longer and happier is being your own doctor and staying away from the medical system



For the most part, I agree with what this person ^  said.  
I guess it's why these days individuals are often called 'consumers' instead of 'patients.'


----------

